# 1950 Singer 99K Heirloom Sewing Machine



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey folks.

Allow me to introduce you to my sewing machine:




























This is one of my most precious and prized possessions. If the house was on fire, I would grab it and RUN. Yes, all 32 pounds of it. Grab it and RUN FOR THE HILLS!

Why?

Is it particularly valuable?

No. It's worth about $150.

Is it particularly old?

No. It was made in 1950.

Is it in perfect condition?

No. It was a working machine for 50 years of its life.

So why would I save it?

Because it has survived three generations in one family, and we are its original owners. And trust me, in my family, that's a record.

This Singer was gifted, brand-new, to my grandmother, back in ca. 1952. My grandmother was a professional dressmaker who ran her own business from the early 1950s to the early 1980s. She used this machine every single day of her life. And even when she retired, she continued to use it for another 20 years. My grandmother is without a doubt my most beloved of all my thousands of relations.

She's gone, now. She's gone off to the great clothing-store in the sky, at the ripe old age of 97. She died last year, and was born back in the days of Empire, in Singapore-Town, Singapore, British Straits Settlements, in that year of our lord, 1914.

Gran had a total of FIVE YEARS' education (from 1921-1926), and she earned every grain of rice, every penny of her life, with that machine. So it means a lot to me.

I spent roughly a month and a half cleaning it, polishing it, disassembling it, reassembling it, and oiling it. It's now restored to original, working condition. And yes, I do use it. I thought I would share it with you.

You're welcome to ask questions.

Finding out about my fascination with sewing-machines, my father, and my cousin, told me that one of my aunts has a vintage Singer treadle sewing-machine, which was one of roughly the half-dozen machines my grandmother owned, when she operated her dressmaking shop.

If it's true, then these two machines will be the ONLY two which have survived (all the others were sold, given away, or thrown out when gran retired).

I am badgering my father nonstop to get onto the telephone to my aunt to tell her to NOT SELL THE MACHINE. With luck, we can get it from her, and take it here to Australia (from Malaysia) and keep it in the family. Because it will NOT survive in Malaysia, due to reasons of cultural differences. I would be heartbroken if it was given away and not kept in the family.


----------



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

.


----------

